# Beans shelf life



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi I have just got hold of a super jolly which I should have by the end of the week .

What beans would you recomend for a complete novice , I have a gaggia classic .

I see has bean do a selection for £20 how long would they stay fresh for , ,what are their delivery times like ? Eager to get some for this weekend ,,,

Or should I go for 1 type which is more suited for a beginner

Thanks


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Should be good for 3 weeks in bag


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Depends how much you are going to drink, average 17g per shot, Hasbean selection contains 1250g i think?

So 73 shots of espresso, say 3 a day = 24 days.. Should be fine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would be tempted to go for blends rather than single origin. If you rank Coffee Compass and asked for Richard, and told him your position he will ask you what you like and dislike and be able to point you in a particular direction.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I would be tempted to go for blends rather than single origin. If you rank Coffee Compass and asked for Richard, and told him your position he will ask you what you like and dislike and be able to point you in a particular direction.


Has Bean Starter pack has 4 blends and 1 single origin in it...

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/espresso-starter-pack


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Has Bean Starter pack has 4 blends and 1 single origin in it...
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/espresso-starter-pack


I know it has Boots, but unless things have changed, the HB blends keep the name but vary the makeup throughout the year. Even in the days of being a pump owner and buying and drinking from the red bag supplier, I found the then blends not very good, and this is before I turned darker. All I am saying, is as opposed to buying blind, ring and talk to the roaster. If HD do that as well, fantastic...if mot, the op might end up with 5 bags of coffee others like but do not float his boat


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and what exactly is a starter pack? What does it start? I dislike the term immensely. Why not just say, buy 5 bags of coffee for £x


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I know it has Boots, but unless things have changed, the HB blends keep the name but vary the makeup throughout the year. Even in the days of being a pump owner and buying and drinking from the red bag supplier, I found the then blends not very good, and this is before I turned darker. All I am saying, is as opposed to buying blind, ring and talk to the roaster. If HD do that as well, fantastic...if mot, the op might end up with 5 bags of coffee others like but do not float his boat


All blends change throughout the year to some degree as beans come in and out of seasonality

You prefer not to drink has bean , i prefer not to drink other roasters , its ok ...

It really is

Trial pack , starter pack , makes no odds its just words ....

The OP can make his own mind up based on tasting notes and peoples recommendations .....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

yawn.........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To the Op

where ever you get your beans from , i would recommend leaving the for a few days rest period to de gas .

Say 5 days post roast date not he bag....If used fresh , you may get inconsistent espresso results...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyway ...

sometimes best to get a lump of one bean to start with so you are not dialling in one bean and then running out an dialling in another .

With a new grinder 250g might not last long ..

So pick a bean or a blend from a roaster of your choice .

Buy 500g at least , will give one less variable to master ( the bean ) whole your getting used to the new SJ

Let is rest 4-5 days

What do you like taste notes wise ?

What drinks so you want to make ( espresso , milk based et ... )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> and what exactly is a starter pack? What does it start? I dislike the term immensely. Why not just say, buy 5 bags of coffee for £x


I would suggest its a pack that they offer for people who have just STARTED out, like a new STARTER, you get my drift?

Different beans, SO and Blends to open them up to what is on offer.

Top idea i say.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmm , few opinions there , not sure. What I like to be honest although when I was using my nesspresso machine I did prefer the purple pods , arpeggio ?? I think .

So if the beans need to rest for 5 days I won't be grinding until next week anyway ,, thanks for the advice .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have drunk beans i have roasted the day before (Inespresso and pour over), there was nothing wrong with them apart from having to adjust grinder a bit.

Dont be put off jumping straight into them i say!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I have drunk beans i have roasted the day before (Inespresso and pour over), there was nothing wrong with them apart from having to adjust grinder a bit.
> 
> Dont be put off jumping straight into them i say!


Ive done stuff day after roast too. Just can make the getting the grind jump around a bit ....if its first time drilling in just be a that in mind before you dent a ton of coffee...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ive done stuff day after roast too. Just can make the getting the grind jump around a bit ....if its first time drilling in just be a that in mind before you dent a ton of coffee...


Agreed.... I think.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I would suggest its a pack that they offer for people who have just STARTED out, like a new STARTER, you get my drift?
> 
> Different beans, SO and Blends to open them up to what is on offer.
> 
> Top idea i say.


So do you have to fill in a form to say you are new to coffee then. If not, I would suggest you do, just in case you are trying to fool them by being experienced.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I have drunk beans i have roasted the day before (Inespresso and pour over), there was nothing wrong with them apart from having to adjust grinder a bit.
> 
> Dont be put off jumping straight into them i say!


So, all the industry experts who say beans need to rest are wrong then.......interesting


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> So do you have to fill in a form to say you are new to coffee then. If not, I would suggest you do, just in case you are trying to fool them by being experienced.


Or perhaps its a starter pack for people new to Has Bean ...

Or perhaps its just there to annoy you and have something for you to "debate over." with people

Im sure there are better things we could all be doing....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ive done stuff day after roast too. Just can make the getting the grind jump around a bit ....if its first time drilling in just be a that in mind before you dent a ton of coffee...


I'd just add that we've never yet roasted a bean that didn't taste better and behave better after 2 days than it did immediately after roasting. Most have tended to need around 5 days before everything settled down completely, I used to think hand brewed was fine starigh to away but that's changing. Now I'd say that 90% are much better after a couple of days too. This is purely anecdotal but based on roasting and tasting a lot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'd just add that we've never yet roasted a bean that didn't taste better and behave better after 2 days than it did immediately after roasting. Most have tended to need around 5 days before everything settled down completely, I used to think hand brewed was fine starigh to away but that's changing. Now I'd say that 90% are much better after a couple of days too. This is purely anecdotal but based on roasting and tasting a lot.


Yep defo the taste can change and improve ....more often than not ive tried stuff earlier coz I've had too or coz I've had it as brewed and just gone nuts and not been able to resist trying it....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh, and the actual relevant bit I meant to say....we've had some really wild (in a good way) results from sproing beans that are super fresh. It can be amazing, but you can't repeat it and it can be a bit frustrating knowing that you'll never get that thing back, whatever it was. It's all a bit random, which is good fun sometimes, so if endorse the 'jump in and have a go' idea.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> So do you have to fill in a form to say you are new to coffee then. If not, I would suggest you do, just in case you are trying to fool them by being experienced.


Wow, do you argue with yourself in the mirror every morning?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> So, all the industry experts who say beans need to rest are wrong then.......interesting


At what point did I say you don't need to rest beans? I believe there is nothing wrong with trying beans a day or two after they have been roasted. You stick to watching the calendar if that's what you want.. Me, ill carry on doing my own thing, not what I'm told to do.


----------



## Alison (Jan 21, 2015)

I tend to leave beans for 3-4 days from roast date, works well for me, but not a coffee expert so could be wrong!









Alison


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Alison said:


> I tend to leave beans for 3-4 days from roast date, works well for me, but not a coffee expert so could be wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an expert in what you like! - playing around and trying things out is what I like best about coffee.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

7 days rest for beans


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Wow, do you argue with yourself in the mirror every morning?


Ironic how one small ! can change the way a sentence is read, or should I say the missing of one small !


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Resting beans 4-5 days will only do them good, especially if very lightly roasted, I have yet to taste a coffee that didn't improve.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I would be tempted to go for blends rather than single origin. If you rank Coffee Compass and asked for Richard, and told him your position he will ask you what you like and dislike and be able to point you in a particular direction.


Spoke to Richard today and have some (rested)

Sweet Bourbon On the way , oh and my grinder was waiting for me when I got home ,,


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I would be tempted to go for blends rather than single origin. If you rank Coffee Compass and asked for Richard, and told him your position he will ask you what you like and dislike and be able to point you in a particular direction.


As long as it's not a has bean blend?


----------



## jonneymendoza (Jan 20, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> To the Op
> 
> where ever you get your beans from , i would recommend leaving the for a few days rest period to de gas .
> 
> Say 5 days post roast date not he bag....If used fresh , you may get inconsistent espresso results...


i just roasted my first batch of beans and let it to rest for just one day and i just had the best espresso shot i have ever made.

my friend who also is a espresso fanatic who consistently makes amazing espresso says you should consume the freshly roasted beans within 2 weeks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jonneymendoza said:


> i just roasted my first batch of beans and let it to rest for just one day and i just had the best espresso shot i have ever made.


I'd agree that this is wholly possible. It's just repeating the process that we find difficult with really fresh beans. They settle down after a few days and are much easier to work with which means time invested in developing recipes has more likelihood of paying off.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Was going to ask the question about bean shelf life , but before I'd did I thought I would read back through previous posts, it seems the question got asked , but I'm afraid I can't see to find if it has been answered .

If the beans are kept in a cool dark place and left in a vacuumed sealed bag , what is the expected (on average ) shelf life ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Think it will vary according to the beans in question and possibly even the coffee roaster. dfk41 has found that dark roast beans from Coffee Compass for example taste their best around 28+ days post-roast date.

A number of members have mentioned they found certain beans from Rave tasting better the older they got, 3 weeks onwards after roast date.


----------

